# Can a Man Imobolize a PP/Schutzhund Trained GSD/MAL/DUTCH? Honest Answers?



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

People talk a lot about these dogs and I've heard quite a lot about "You're high if you think a 40 MPH ramped up Malinois hitting you that hard with a bite will not do immense damage to the intruders arm/limb." They would be screaming and in such pain to react of defense to do any damage to the dog. The dog will continue to lacerate your arms and legs leaving you immobilized." 

A friend telling me, "I'll just grab the dog by the damn neck and chock it out. Snap the dogs back by throwing it down or pulling the legs out ripping its rib cage open."

What do you think?


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

That's what I like to see all that brain power going to good use!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I like to train my dog. I don't use any of them for intruders, or neck snapping experiments, it took too long to train them. 

However, could someone do that ?? I imagine that someone could, if the situation was right. However, I don't think I live in an area where 6'8" mass murdering sociopaths live right now, so hopefully the dogs are safe from sociopathic leg ripping off murderers.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Thomas,
you will probably get some answers from law enforcement people saying that some people, high on some thing or another do not feel any pain and will try and fight a dog.In theory that may be possible but i believe a normal person who is attacked by the business end of a dog will xperience so much pain the last thing on their mind will be to try to stop the dog.Call me a whimp but i was accidently bitten by my own dog and his canine went right threw my fingernail and i was in so much pain instantly i could not think straight anymore.
I have also heard people saying things like you stated but always wondered if they could.
Maybe the next time someone says something like that let them feel what a real bite feels like?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

It is a dog, maybe 90 lbs at best with most of the dogs we train to do this type of work. I am sure a large strong man can inflict damage on most 90 lbs dogs if he was able to put the pain behind him and concentrate on killing the dog. 
but keep this in mind.......he is YOUR dog, and therefore YOUR partner in this fight. If I ever had to send one of my dogs for a live bite in a PP scenario (I usually carry a concealed firearm of some flavor if I am in an area that I dont like, so it is not likely that I would need to send the dog) but, IF I sent my dog for a fight, I can promise you that I (and my .45) would have his back if it started going south for him. 
But to answer your question.....yes it is possible for a man to hurt any dog in a fight. Your job is to not let that happen.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

My simple answer is Yes, a man can kill a dog. I am sure of it. But.....


you're in a snowball fight.

It's going badly. 

You step out and throw one high so your opponent will see it.

While he watches that one, drill him in the chest with the second snowball. 

People forget about the guy behind the dog. Especially in Police scenarios.

PP dogs are not an end all be all. They are a step in the direction of keeping you and your family safe. Use them as you would a gun, a safe room, a phone to dial 911, and they are a great tool. Mine wake me up once in a while whether I need it or not, growling or barking. Usually just kids walking by, but I get a light, a gun, and check out my house and yard. Too many crazies out there not to believe my dog. 

I prefer my dog being paranoid about stuff, so I don't have to be that way. I just respond in a sane manner.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

My guess is it depends on the man and the dog. How much pain can they take? How much heart do they have? Would the man be able to get into a position where he could choke the dog? There are some dogs that have been shot several times and still fight on, and then there are dogs that realize they are getting their ass kicked and quit fighting, then there are some who can't take a stupid stick hit. I've seen weak 80 pound dogs and 50 pound dogs who would kill you or die trying. My 48 pound bull terrier could immobilize a hog 3x his size because he was fearless and felt nothing, even when the hog was nearly killing him so it all just kind of depends on a lot of factors. Plus, your bad guy vs dog fight isn't a boxing match, it should only go on long enough for you to get the gun.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Thomas Johnson said:


> A friend telling me, "I'll just grab the dog by the damn neck and chock it out. Snap the dogs back by throwing it down or pulling the legs out ripping its rib cage open."
> 
> What do you think?


The question is a bit ridiculous, and smells of my dick is bigger etc... but I'll throw my 2 cents.

Your friend sounds exactly like somebody who has never been bit or decoyed with a good dog. I have heard those lines before, choke him, pull this, do that... their imagination running wild.

In all seriousness, to answer your original question... It depends on the man and it depends on the dog. 

A strong, determined man, with ability and very high threshhold to withhold a lot of pain, think clearly through it and dish it out to the dog... Yes, sure, it possible, but it doesn't come cheap.

Best thing to do, is not to find out.

Usualy, people that talk like your friend... Let him put a sleeve on a take a bite as they usualy have never been bitten.

While playing tug with my dog, if he mises it and goes for my arm, or a hand, it hurts like a mother effer.

And, that is a MISS there, meaning the dog didn't REALLY bite me, just missed the tug.

One time, he got by accident (it was a small 12 inch tug), he got me under my elbow. Just grazed me there, realized immediately, it was my arm and not the tug, wasn't even a bite per se, more like a nip.

My whole arm went numb and limp. No pain really, but I couldn't move it for half a minute or so.

Anyway, enough rambling. Yes, possible, but not by your friend for sure and not all the time.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I agree with what's already been stated. It is possible for a man to hurt a dog in a confrontation, but do that many people really want to test it? Mike, you made a great point: the dog is your PARTNER. The two of you are a team. If, God forbid, I ever had to send the dog, I would be right behind it. Jeff has some good points too. I typically don't frequent areas with dog killing morons either. The only time anyone ever mentioned anything to me about "If one of those dogs ever bit me I would, etc. etc." I tossed him a sleeve and told him to let me know what he was thinking with a 100 pounds of pissed off hanging off of him. He didn't want any part of it then for some reason. Go figure.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I suspect there are some dogs a man could immobilize, but then there are dogs like this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7L4XNW-Ktw&feature=related

I was looking for the Spike video, but this is pretty close. The decoy barely gets his stick up before the dog is on him and taking him down. Tell me the average Joe could be agile enough to snap this dog's neck or spread his front legs and crack his chest before the dog's teeth connected with flesh and put and end to that thought.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Not the type of thing I lay awake at night thinking about, but, it doesn't sound like most of you have ever experienced real fear and what it can do for a person.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Thomas Johnson said:


> People talk a lot about these dogs and I've heard quite a lot about "You're high if you think a 40 MPH ramped up Malinois hitting you that hard with a bite will not do immense damage to the intruders arm/limb." They would be screaming and in such pain to react of defense to do any damage to the dog. The dog will continue to lacerate your arms and legs leaving you immobilized."
> 
> A friend telling me, "I'll just grab the dog by the damn neck and chock it out. Snap the dogs back by throwing it down or pulling the legs out ripping its rib cage open."
> 
> What do you think?


I'm sure you could get some sort of a punch in or prolly a better chance of spraying shit in the dogs eyes and blinding the dog and mobilizing for a escape http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZWf0YhFsgA


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

leslie cassian said:


> I suspect there are some dogs a man could immobilize, but then there are dogs like this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7L4XNW-Ktw&feature=related
> 
> I was looking for the Spike video, but this is pretty close. The decoy barely gets his stick up before the dog is on him and taking him down. Tell me the average Joe could be agile enough to snap this dog's neck or spread his front legs and crack his chest before the dog's teeth connected with flesh and put and end to that thought.


The song in this video is freakin' hilarious.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Or Bite the dog on the nose!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEKFmUR5TE8&feature=related


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just thinkin about any of my dogs getting choked out or their ribs ripped open make me wanna stay home forever. 8-[8-[ :wink:


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

leslie cassian said:


> I suspect there are some dogs a man could immobilize, but then there are dogs like this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7L4XNW-Ktw&feature=related
> 
> I was looking for the Spike video, but this is pretty close. The decoy barely gets his stick up before the dog is on him and taking him down. Tell me the average Joe could be agile enough to snap this dog's neck or spread his front legs and crack his chest before the dog's teeth connected with flesh and put and end to that thought.


Yaro is at stud. Check out the website.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Thomas Johnson said:


> People talk a lot about these dogs and I've heard quite a lot about "You're high if you think a 40 MPH ramped up Malinois hitting you that hard with a bite will not do immense damage to the intruders arm/limb." They would be screaming and in such pain to react of defense to do any damage to the dog. The dog will continue to lacerate your arms and legs leaving you immobilized."
> 
> A friend telling me, "I'll just grab the dog by the damn neck and chock it out. Snap the dogs back by throwing it down or pulling the legs out ripping its rib cage open."
> 
> What do you think?


Not too many criminals will want to mess with a man bitng dog. Plus I mean the cops are right behind the dog with guns drawn. There is not a lot of point in fighting the dog you will get shot.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Not too many criminals will want to mess with a man bitng dog. Plus I mean the cops are right behind the dog with guns drawn. There is not a lot of point in fighting the dog you will get shot.

No you won't. LOL I have seen many dogs hung out to dry, and that is just in stupid youtube vids, let alone the few I have seen in person.

Ever see the lovely video where sparky the idiot holds off some stupid amount of cops with a ****ing sandal ?? They send the dog, then shoot everyone. LOL

A dog has one weapon, and we have two hands. Are you kidding me that someone actually thinks that a dog cannot get taken out fairly easily ??

Ever heard of the term front snap kick ?? LOL I just think it is retarded to talk about stuff like this.

The Spike video is gone. Some idiot took it down, and my temper has gotten worse as time goes on. Need that fix.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Not sure if this is the fix you are looking for...

Spike Van Leeuwen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTUwVWO8qO0


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The vid that is gone the dog hits hard enough to loosen his brain stem.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The vid that is gone the dog hits hard enough to loosen his brain stem.


The dogs are a deterrent to crime, we are talking about flesh and blood. Nobody said they were made of steel.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What are you talking about ?? I don't get the reference to what I said.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

you mean this video?

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/242156/police_dogs/

your friend sounds young
The reality is in a fight 99.99% of the time both participants get hurt
same is prolly true for dogs


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mike Lauer said:


> you mean this video?
> 
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/242156/police_dogs/
> 
> ...


If they tazed that fat guy when the dog was on him would the dog get zapped?


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

My favorite part of that video is that the dog gets the shit slammed out of him but you can see his tail up and he never steps back the whole time.


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

I know i have asked before but does anyone know anything about this dog?I have tried to contact his handler a few times but no response.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

jack van strien said:


> I know i have asked before but does anyone know anything about this dog?I have tried to contact his handler a few times but no response.


If you mean the dog in the car video I believe its dead if I'm not mistaken it was shot a year or two after the video


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jack, from my understanding that dog was hit by a car at a later time and was killed. 
I "believe" it was someone on this forum that said that and knew the dog and handler. Not 100% on that.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Jack, from my understanding that dog was hit by a car at a later time and was killed.
> I "believe" it was someone on this forum that said that and knew the dog and handler. Not 100% on that.


Bob you may be rite now that you mention it. I remember it was tragic and I believe there was even article attached to the thread


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

He was hit by a car attempting to apprehend a suspect. Here is his memorial page: 

http://www.azk9memorial.net/k9_pages/leon_mesak9unit.asp


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Ok,thanks i would like to find out the background of this dog.I will keep searching,any help is appreciated.


----------



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

Found out something very interesting. Have a friend who's brother was a PD officer. He said they are all trained to take out a dog. You put your forearm out and LET the dog bite. Drive your forarm down deep as far as you can into the dogs mouth. Bend your back forward kneeling over the dogs head, as the throat is showing, throw all your weight down snapping the dogs neck. 

Either that or

Same thing, bending your back forward while the dog is a hold on your forearm. Having the throat "popped" out, hit the dog as hard as you can in the back of the neck while throwing your weight on top.



This was a couple weeks ago, it was quiet funny as I let him keep rambling on, is this true?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

This is getting really douchebagy


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.policemag.com/Channel/Patrol/Articles/Print/Story/2003/03/Officer-Survival.aspx

*Departments : Officer Survival*

March 2003
*Countering Canine Attacks*

by Michael T. Rayburn

You and some fellow officers are serving a warrant on a drug dealer. As you enter the suspect's backyard, he unleashes his pit bull with the command, "Attack!" The powerful animal lunges toward you with fierce determination and snarling teeth.
You have no choice. You draw your service weapon and fire three rounds into the dog. Two find their mark in its chest cavity, while the third rips through one of its front legs. It takes a few more paces, collapses, and dies.
This is not a far-fetched scenario. Pit bulls, rottweilers, dobermans, and other attack dogs have become part of the street criminal's arsenal. They represent a real danger to law enforcement officers. And you need to know how to deal with them.
The first thing you need to realize is that you have to conquer your fear. A dog attack can be controlled, but if you panic and let fear take over and try to turn and run in an attempt to avoid a bite, a dog will run you down.
Now, don't get me wrong, there are times when turning and running is your best option. If the dog is half a block away and you're standing close to your patrol car, there's nothing wrong with jumping into your cruiser to avoid a bite or to avoid having to shoot the animal.
Unfortunately, you may not have the option of retreating. You may have to stand and fight.
*Making a Stand*
The first thing you have to realize is you're not dealing with a friendly, old puppy dog. Man's best friend is a wonderful creature, but it's also an animal. Worse, it's a predatory animal. That means that when a dog attacks, its instinct is that of a predator, and the way to prevent serious injury and even death is to acknowledge and respect that instinct.
Never turn your back on a predator in close quarters. If you turn and run, you become nothing more than prey. Instead, face the animal squarely and bend your knees to lower your center of gravity.
Once you're in position, start yelling at the animal as you face it. An attacking dog is expecting you to turn and run. When you face it and act aggressively toward it, you may scare it off. Unfortunately, a trained or determined animal will not be swayed by this tactic.
Regardless of whether the dog is a trained attack dog at the command of a bad guy, or a suddenly irritated and aggressive family pet, be careful about cornering or trapping it. Always give an animal a way out or a way to retreat. Trapping a dog in a corner and leaving him with no other option but to fight his way out is a sure way to get bitten.
If you find you have trapped a dog in a corner, keep facing the dog and slowly start to back away, giving it an escape route. This tactic will work on most dogs that are not committed to the attack but are instead reacting out of fear.
A determined animal who is on the attack and committed to the bite is another story. It's made up its mind to attack you and is actively charging you, and it won't back down.
*OC Spray*
A determined dog can only be deterred with force. Which means you need to decide between OC spray and deadly force. OC is sometimes a viable option, but its execution can be tricky and its results can be unpredictable.
For example, if you do decide to use OC on a dog, it is imperative that you leave it an escape route. If you don't, then you will get bitten as the dog tries to fight his way past you. Remember, even a dog that wasn't committed to the attack will fight to get away from you and the effects of the OC when trapped.
Also, keep in mind that just as OC spray does not work on all humans, it won't work on all canines. Dogs that have committed to an attack and trained or conditioned dogs won't be fazed by pepper spray any more than a human PCP user. Worse, even if a dog is susceptible to the pain of OC, it can cover a lot of ground before the spray has time to take effect.
*Taking the Bite*
As we've discussed, dogs are meat eaters and their instinct is to hunt and kill. A dog kills in the wild by grabbing its prey with a bite, pulling it down, and tearing out its throat. And that's exactly what an attacking dog will try to do to you. Your survival depends on using the dog's instinct against it.
First, face the animal squarely in a low-center-of-gravity stance with your knees slightly bent and your non-shooting arm extended. Most dogs will bite the body part that's closest to them unless they have been specifically trained to do otherwise. Even then, training has a hard time overriding the animal's instincts. By presenting the dog with your non-shooting arm to bite, you can take control of the attack.
When you are braced, draw your pistol and prepare yourself for the counterattack. Make sure you have a safe background for shooting before you fire any rounds toward the charging animal. If you do not have a safe background to shoot the dog as it's charging you, then you will have to take the bite.
Once the animal clamps down on your arm, you can turn to try and maneuver it into a better position for shooting. Just make sure you stay on your feet. In the case of a larger dog such as a 130-pound rottweiler, it will be very difficult for you to maneuver the animal. A dog has four legs and runs every day and a large dog is a strong dog, so it will be difficult to handle and turn.
When you don't have a safe background for shooting and cannot maneuver the animal, then you can shoot in a downward position using the ground as a safe backstop. Once the dog latches onto your non-shooting arm, raise your weapon up over the top of the dog and fire into it from a downward position angled out away from yourself, using the ground as your backstop.
Try to aim for the dog's shoulder. This will allow you to hit some of its major organs and blood vessels. At the very least you'll break its shoulder, which will lessen the dog's mobility and slow it down to give you a better shot.
You might think that a headshot is the way to go in this situation, but that can be a very bad option. Remember, the animal's head is latched onto your arm via its teeth. Further, the dog's head is going to be thrashing about in its attempt to drag you down, so there's a good chance you'll miss or your weapon will be knocked around. In addition, as you raise the weapon toward the animal's head, there is a chance it will let go of your non-shooting arm and latch onto your shooting arm or hand. And finally, just as with human targets, a dog's head is smaller than its body and therefore harder to hit.
*Working Out*
In the academy you were sprayed with OC to teach you that you can fight through its effects. So, too, you should experience a bite from a police K-9 to show you that you can fight through a dog attack. You need to learn that a dog attack can be controlled.
You need to train and be prepared for any possible attack and that includes a canine assault. Whether it's an intentional assault by a trained dog or a family pet that's gone bad, you need to know how to respond appropriately to this threat. You would never want to be forced to shoot someone's pet, but the threat from these animals is real and your response must be appropriate.
_Michael T. Rayburn is a 24-year veteran of Law Enforcement and the author of "Advanced Vehicle Stop Tactics" and "Advanced Patrol Tactics." The books and his video "Instinctive Point Shooting with Mike Rayburn" are available through www.calibrepress.com._


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

There are several discrepancies in Mr. Rayburn's "presentation". None-the-less, in answer to the question about the taser, ususually not. The dog would have to bite between the two probes. I have to admit, I get a certain "enjoyment" out of reading the responses. I often think to myself, I wonder just how many of them have actually seen/been involved in such an ordeal. Not training, not trialing, but in a fight for freedom or survival. Makes me chuckle and who among us doesn't like a good chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I like the neck breaking option best. :wink:

Three easy steps...
1. take the bite
2. bend
3. snap!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess they forgot about the large percentage of people that squeel like bitches when they get pinched. Dog bites hard, and there goes the whole rest of the program. I am sure that you can snap a dogs neck, but for ****s sake, you really think they get training like that ?? (serious question, I don't know)


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I guess they forgot about the large percentage of people that squeel like bitches when they get pinched. Dog bites hard, and there goes the whole rest of the program. I am sure that you can snap a dogs neck, but for ****s sake, you really think they get training like that ?? (serious question, I don't know)



There is a local story about a helper who got bite by a rottweiler. The dog bit so hard that both bones in his none sleeve arm were broken. When people tell the story that all mentioned how this guy was on the ground with a rottweiler thrashing away and he was screaming like a baby. Then the dog started in on the other arm. Bad news.

There is another local story I hear regarding Michael Ellis taking a bite from a hard GSD. I hear he was screaming too and then got rushed to the hospital for 30 some stitches. 

I don't know the real fact for either story because I wasn't there but both stories no matter who tells it always mentions the screaming part.


----------



## joe giggs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thomas Johnson said:


> Found out something very interesting. Have a friend who's brother was a PD officer. He said they are all trained to take out a dog. You put your forearm out and LET the dog bite. Drive your forarm down deep as far as you can into the dogs mouth. Bend your back forward kneeling over the dogs head, as the throat is showing, throw all your weight down snapping the dogs neck.
> 
> Either that or
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmCHmgNtqHI
not much to say


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm gonna try out that thing they did in that army movie with the goats.
Just stare at em till they faint!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

joe giggs said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmCHmgNtqHI
> not much to say


 
What's with the gay dude in the spandex ??


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> What's with the gay dude in the spandex ??


That's weird. At first I had no idea what you were talking about, I didn't even notice that chicken legged guy. I couldn't get over the size of that dog. Course I was waiting for him to pop off that jacket any second and put that guys entire skull in his mouth so that's probably why I didn't notice chicken little on the other end of the leash.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> This is getting really douchebagy


This discussion started out that way . The first post sounds like it was started while sharing a bong . As the discussion goes on it just sounds like it's getting passed around . 

Just insert the word "dude" here and there with the sound of water gurgling in the background and we're set .


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

jim nash said:


> just insert the word "dude" here and there with the sound of water gurgling in the background and we're set .


 what the!!!!!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> This discussion started out that way . The first post sounds like it was started while sharing a bong . As the discussion goes on it just sounds like it's getting passed around .
> 
> Just insert the word "dude" here and there with the sound of water gurgling in the background and we're set .


Don't forget the Michael Jackson eating popcorn doo-hickey to punctuate it all with . No spoiled thread ends without one of those.


----------



## Thomas Johnson (Nov 29, 2009)

Funny, I haven't smoked pot in over 8 years.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Thomas Johnson said:


> Funny, I haven't smoked pot in over 8 years.


Funny I haven't stopped in over 8 years.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Second hand only! 8-[8-[..........and I didn't inhale! 8-[8-[8-[8-[8-[


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Thomas Johnson said:


> Funny, I haven't smoked pot in over 8 years.



Dude , like that must of been some good sh** then .


----------



## Fathi Shahin (Apr 2, 2010)

Well, i think unless your name is Chuck Norris. You aint gonna beat a good Dutchie or a Malinois in a fight! But good luck with that. =;

Forget getting your mate to put a sleeve on then trying to beat him off. Thats for training! Tell him to get those moves out and try it for real.....Head first! 

I have had the suit on and taken some bites from a reall good knpv Dutchie this thing crushes my arm through the suit. LMAO if anyone can take a bite then preced to get ripped into by one of these dogs and think you can beat him off or crush him like the cop manuel states ROFL!! 

Maybe on some average joe blow street dog but ](*,)if you think you can take a good strong Mali or Dutchie and end up on top.;-)


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Davids got it right, on this topic it is a rare thing to hear from anyone that has experienced any real live bites, but its sure entertaining to read!

Fathi your right about the chances of any human winning the fight against a good dog, Aint happening. Of course all things are relative, even terminology, like the word "bite". Some one posted that a trainer got bit and had thirty stitches from the bite. In the Guard dog business that would be termed a "correction" from the dog. To be considered a "Bite" there has to be skin grafts or reconstructive surgery, that's a dog Bite


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am going to play devils advocate here....but a Rottie would be scarier than a dutchie. Rotties may not score well on the point system but they are to powerfull for most people to handle. I have seen a lot of just regular old "street" dogs that would clean house on dutchies and mals. Some of you may have seen that clip on "Cops" where they put two big GSD's and a guy and they caught him in a backyard. When the two officers caught up The guy had one GSD over his head and body slammed it. The other came in and he kicked it hard enough to flip it over. The guy was down to his boxer shorts by the time the officers arrived and when they saw him kicking the shit out of the two dogs, one asked the other if they really wanted to join in or wait for back up. LOL


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

i dont know that it would matter one way or the other. I think it would be highly unlikely unless you were some kind of bruce lee kung fu master ninja. 

even if some one could fight off a PPD or Police dog they then have to deal with person handling the dog. i don't know about ya'll but if someone just broke my dogs neck i would want to hurt them very badly. I would think that if a suspect fought a police dog and killed it during the fight that the police would probably have pretty good reason to shoot them. i think they should anyway.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I wonder if the neck breaking has ever actually happened, or if its just a myth like the palm strike to the nose and killing a guy by pushing the cartilage up into his brain


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I think one might have a better chance trying to choke a dog to death than breaking its neck.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I hate participating in this in this dicussion because it just keeps it going and for some may add legitimacy to it . 

Think about it folks . Where are these people talking about taking a dog out getting there experiance ? Do you think they got it practicing on real dogs ? It's all theory on their part . 

THEY ARE DOGS ! I can tell you from first hand experiance HUMANS are capable of doing some horrible things with their bare hands to not only other people but animals as well . Breed of dog isn't going to mean jackshit . Especially when they are desperate to get away and they don't need to be on drugs or have some kind of secret move or training to do it . 

First this topic was laughable . Now it just pisses me off . I've seen close to 200 real apprehensions in my career . Some with my PSD's and some watching my fellow K9 handlers . They are all over the map on the suspects reactions top the fight . 

As a Police K9 Handler who has been in many battles along with my K9 partners and saw the heart these dogs have and the beatings they some times take , what really gets to me is besides how stupid many sound talking about this is IF there was some secret highly effective way to take out a dog ( AND THERE ISN"T ! ) ..... 

WHY THE **** WOULD YOU TALK ABOUT IT ON THE INTERNET FOR OTHER SHITBAGS TO READ ! 

This thing needs to be locked and erased from the board entirely .


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

this topic is turning out in a `pissing contest` or `who has the largest d**k. topic closed, not erased.


----------

